# I’m getting surgery to develop 6 pack abs



## blockofwood (Nov 13, 2018)

Ask away anything. I am scheduled for surgery in December


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 13, 2018)

Abs are cope
Neck / shoulders / traps > all else


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 13, 2018)

Literally one of the least important parts of the body. 
Have you looksmaxed everything else already? If so, I can understand that you want to perfect the last part.


----------



## Veganist (Nov 13, 2018)

LOL


----------



## blockofwood (Nov 13, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Literally one of the least important parts of the body.
> Have you looksmaxed everything else already? If so, I can understand that you want to perfect the last part.



I shortened it for the sake of the thread title, but I’m doing liposculpture for my abs, chest, arms, calves and buttocks.
I haven’t looksmaxed everything else yet but plan to as much as I can through surgery



extreme-overthinker said:


> Abs are cope
> Neck / shoulders / traps > all else



I workout a lot so those are aight but I have never been able to get the definition or abs I want without dieting crazy hard


Veganist said:


> LOL
> View attachment 3799



I’m not at all that guy’s shape so not worried about looking like that idiot lol


----------



## Nibba (Nov 13, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> Abs are cope
> Neck / shoulders / traps > all else


This. When are they even gonna see you without a shirt? When you're fucking yes but that is a small time frame compared to every other interaction


----------



## spark (Nov 13, 2018)

Veganist said:


> LOL
> View attachment 3799


this is how OP's gonna look like


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 13, 2018)

Nigga everyone has abs and no one ever sees them


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 13, 2018)

all my skinny friends have abs but wear S shirts cause they're twinks, I can wear any size I want and have more physical presence which matters more than ABS


----------



## TakaRyo (Nov 13, 2018)

Stomach liposuction or implants?


----------



## Zyros (Nov 13, 2018)

Your are better investing on face surgery, considering there is room for surgery on that area.

No ones gonna see your abs trough clothes, its one of the most pointless areas to get surgery on.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 13, 2018)

can we see your face please, im sure there's something to be fixed


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 13, 2018)

nigga just eat less and do some crunches/planks


----------



## blockofwood (Nov 13, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Stomach liposuction or implants?


Liposculpture



Zyros said:


> Your are better investing on face surgery, considering there is room for surgery on that area.
> 
> No ones gonna see your abs trough clothes, its one of the most pointless areas to get surgery on.


I’m gonna be doing surgeries on my face as well



future chadlite said:


> can we see your face please, im sure there's something to be fixed


There’s a lot to be fixed



Never_Began said:


> nigga just eat less and do some crunches/planks


I know, I don’t want to keep up that lifestyle to get crazy definition. Also I like being bigger and it takes me losing about 40 lbs to get that sort of definition since my genetics are not prone to showing abs


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 13, 2018)

absolute chad


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 13, 2018)

Why not just roid lol...


----------



## blockofwood (Nov 13, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Why not just roid lol...


Don’t want to have to deal with the side effects + this is easier and permanent


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 13, 2018)

blockofwood said:


> Don’t want to have to deal with the side effects + this is easier and permanent



and people say steroid users are lazy... 

You know its not gonna look natural yh?


----------



## jefferson (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm gonna be real with you: you're gonna look retarded. You say you'd have to lose 40lbs to see your abs. So basically you're gonna be a fat guy with abs that have obviously been added via surgery. That's not attractive.


----------



## blockofwood (Nov 13, 2018)

jefferson said:


> I'm gonna be real with you: you're gonna look retarded. You say you'd have to lose 40lbs to see your abs. So basically you're gonna be a fat guy with abs that have obviously been added via surgery. That's not attractive.


I have a BMI of about 21 so I’m not fat at all. Just a layer of fat over my abs because of poor fat distribution



Intel.Imperitive said:


> and people say steroid users are lazy...
> 
> You know its not gonna look natural yh?


There’s enough information and pics on the web for me to see that it’ll look natural. I have a good muscular physique already


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 13, 2018)

blockofwood said:


> I have a BMI of about 21 so I’m not fat at all. Just a layer of fat over my abs because of poor fat distribution
> 
> A BMI of 21 is fat lol...
> 
> ...



JFL. Ur just some lazy ass mofo. Steroids I admit are lazy, but this is a whole new level. You say you dont want to take steroids because of the side effects but are willing to have liposculpturinv or whatever done ?


----------



## blockofwood (Nov 13, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> JFL. Ur just some lazy ass mofo. Steroids I admit are lazy, but this is a whole new level. You say you dont want to take steroids because of the side effects but are willing to have liposculpturinv or whatever done ?


Imagine if you could get your results without taking roids. No side effects with liposculpture

I work out regularly, but I don’t have the interest in being a dietcel too.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 13, 2018)

blockofwood said:


> Imagine if you could get your results without taking roids. No side effects with liposculpture
> 
> I work out regularly, but I don’t have the interest in being a dietcel too.



Oh yh, some guy opening me up and taking out the fat. Definately no possibility for anything to go wrong in the immediate, short and long term of this endeavour!!! 

If you dont have intrest in being a "dietcel" then just stop working out period. The gym is not rlly a place for you. TBH NGL. 

@Nibba @jefferson


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 13, 2018)

Have you had surgeries before? I don’t like to discourage fellow surgerycels but this surgery feels cope to me. Firstly I’m sure it would never look like the real natural abs. Secondly you can get them yourself with some effort, why pay for something like this then. Thirdly no one notices your abs unless it’s on Tinder pics.

You could actually work on your face. Nothing is possible without effort. Having such a surgery will just make you lazy which looksmaxing should’nt be about. I doubt this procedure is risk free. I went through an orthognathic surgery 10 days back and if this shit was possible without surgery I would 100% do that. The recovery has not been child’s play at all.


----------



## welpcelly (Nov 13, 2018)

blockofwood said:


> Ask away anything. I am scheduled for surgery in December


Why? It won't look proportional/consistent at all with the rest of your body


----------



## AspiringChad (Nov 13, 2018)

Don’t know much about liposculpture what I can tell you is that diet + exercise = abs 

Yes I know genetics has a huge play in how your abs will look or how easy it’ll be to have your abs show but at least it is feasible without surgery in around 3 months to 2years for most people and depending on each individual.

Also...did you even try and get abs naturally?

And that is why I do not recommend you or anybody else to get this surgery unless you’ve already tried to get abs naturally by losing fat and gaining abdominal muscle ( or even with a lil steroid use) and utterly failed.

Adding to that being a twink with abs won’t cut it, abs complement a muscular physique. So if you’re skinny it won’t make you ascend.

Adding even more to that, abs only show if you have little to no subcutaneous abdominal fat. So if you have a little fat in your belly region chances are you won’t have your abs showing and all you need is to lose fat... but in the process of doing so might end up being skinny.

All the money this surgery will cost you could have been invested on your face, your height or a gym membership with supplements. 

Tbh: if you’re at 8% body fat (which is attainable and maintainable) and have an ffmi hovering 21 to 25 range( means you have enough muscle) and have trained abs and they still aren’t showing because of shit genetics then go ahead and surgerymaxx... but chances of this being the case are low.

In order to exemplify my point here are a couple of images:

Caption: 








Skinny guys with abs:














Muscular guy with abs:













To make things even worse most of these guys are tall and have chad faces.

Here’s what muscular + no abs looks like:







Which I believe is better than no muscle + abs.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 13, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> If you dont have intrest in being a "dietcel" then just stop working out period. The gym is not rlly a place for you. TBH NGL


100%. Diet is just as big of a part of gymmaxing as actually lifting


----------



## blockofwood (Nov 14, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Have you had surgeries before? I don’t like to discourage fellow surgerycels but this surgery feels cope to me. Firstly I’m sure it would never look like the real natural abs. Secondly you can get them yourself with some effort, why pay for something like this then. Thirdly no one notices your abs unless it’s on Tinder pics.
> 
> You could actually work on your face. Nothing is possible without effort. Having such a surgery will just make you lazy which looksmaxing should’nt be about. I doubt this procedure is risk free. I went through an orthognathic surgery 10 days back and if this shit was possible without surgery I would 100% do that. The recovery has not been child’s play at all.


Yes I've had surgeries before. They're intense, you're right. I'm prepared for the recovery, the real work happens after surgery.
1) There's a lot of pics online and a lot look very natural as long as it fits the person's body type.
2) I know what it takes for me to have a 6 pack (lots of dieting and losing about 20-40 lbs) which I'm not really keen on doing right now. I only weigh 160 lbs.
3) I photoshopped my abs on Tinder and got a lot of matches as a result. Lots of compliments on it too.



AspiringChad said:


> Don’t know much about liposculpture what I can tell you is that diet + exercise = abs
> 
> Yes I know genetics has a huge play in how your abs will look or how easy it’ll be to have your abs show but at least it is feasible without surgery in around 3 months to 2years for most people and depending on each individual.
> 
> ...


Yes, diet is what's necessary for me to have abs. I'm muscular and weigh 160 lbs. The only time I had abs was when I was extremely skinny at 120 lbs. Tbh, you can see my abs outlines and I work them out a lot but the layer of fat prevents them from popping.
I agree about surgeries outside of this. I'm already planning to do a lot of them:
Eyebrow transplant
Tear trough filler
Chin implant (possible)
Rhino (possible)


*I look forward to updating this thread after recovering and proving ya'll haters wrong!*


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 14, 2018)

blockofwood said:


> Yes I've had surgeries before. They're intense, you're right. I'm prepared for the recovery, the real work happens after surgery.
> 1) There's a lot of pics online and a lot look very natural as long as it fits the person's body type.
> 2) I know what it takes for me to have a 6 pack (lots of dieting and losing about 20-40 lbs) which I'm not really keen on doing right now. I only weigh 160 lbs.
> 3) I photoshopped my abs on Tinder and got a lot of matches as a result. Lots of compliments on it too.
> ...



How tall are you?


----------



## blockofwood (Nov 14, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> How tall are you?


5’ 8”


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 14, 2018)

blockofwood said:


> 5’ 8”



Show pics if you're "Muscular"


----------



## blockofwood (Nov 14, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Show pics if you're "Muscular"


I’ll post some tomorrow


----------



## blockofwood (Nov 14, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Show pics if you're "Muscular"












Wasn't sure how to pose in the mirror but here's me shirtless


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 14, 2018)

Lol this surgery is just plain retardedness, you cant even see your triceps and you want your abs to show, hilarious


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 14, 2018)

blockofwood said:


> Wasn't sure how to pose in the mirror but here's me shirtless


You can get them naturally idiot. Go on a cut.


----------



## blockofwood (Nov 14, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> You can get them naturally idiot. Go on a cut.


The big thing that I'm benefitting from too is the fat transfer part. So I'm getting some fat added to my calves and glutes because I've always had trouble gaining in those regions. I got slight gyno too and this surgery is gonna fix that


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 14, 2018)

blockofwood said:


> The big thing that I'm benefitting from too is the fat transfer part. So I'm getting some fat added to my calves and glutes because I've always had trouble gaining in those regions. I got slight gyno too and this surgery is gonna fix that


Okay. I don't see any gyno tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 14, 2018)

blockofwood said:


> Wasn't sure how to pose in the mirror but here's me shirtless



You look like that and think you're "muscular"... Wtf... Bruh, you're barely a begginer lifter...

There is nothing wrong with your bodyfat distribution mate, you just have fat all over.

You're like 18% bodyfat and you expect to see abs? Bruh get down to 10% and if you dont have abs then come speak to us.

You're not conditioned at all. Why would you even take surgery to lose bodyfat lol? Its so easy compared to gaining muscle. If you really want to lose bodyfat, just stop eating for a month. Or take a fat burner to lose the fat AT LEAST. 

If you're not a "dietcel" then dont go to the gym at all. Getting a surgery?! When all you have to do is clean your diet up a bit?! 

You also have wide hips, not giant love handles of fat. No liposculpture is gonna fix that. 

You have "Man boobs" because you're pretty chubby overall mate... Not because you legit have Gynocomastia... Even if you did have Gyno, you'd atleast try to take Letrozole to get rid of that first... Any doctor would tell you that. 

Have you even had you're hormones checked to make sure its Gyno related to High Estrogen? 

If you can't be asked to diet or get a simple blood test, you have no business thinking about surgery lol. 

Get to 10% bodyfat, and if you still don't have abs, I'd accept you willing to get a surgery, even if its still stupid. 

But at the moment, you're just a fat slob who thinks hes "muscular" and that getting a surgery will solve all his problems. 

Pfffffttt and I thought steroids were bad. 

@jefferson @Nibba @Deltoid @ZyzzReincarnate @battlefieldincel @ZUZZCEL


----------



## Nibba (Nov 14, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You look like that and think you're "muscular"... Wtf... Bruh, you're barely a begginer lifter...
> 
> There is nothing wrong with your bodyfat distribution mate, you just have fat all over.
> 
> ...


Dude he's way bigger than you lol. Sorry bro lol. But yeah he's also highish bf but not 18. Probably 15-16%


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Dude he's way bigger than you lol. Sorry bro lol. But yeah he's also highish bf but not 18. Probably 15-16%



Who cares if hes bigger lol, either way, hes too small to be thinking about surgery lol. 

Even at 15%, most people only see maybe a 2 or a 4 pack in good lighting. 

I can slightly see his abs on his shit phone camera is mediocre lighting.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 14, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Who cares if hes bigger lol, either way, hes too small to be thinking about surgery lol.
> 
> Even at 15%, most people only see maybe a 2 or a 4 pack in good lighting.
> 
> I can slightly see his abs on his shit phone camera is mediocre lighting.


You said he isn't muscular and looks like a beginner which isn't true lol. Look at his arms and shoulders. Yeah back and chest need work but he clearly is bulking and knows what he's doing


----------



## jefferson (Nov 14, 2018)

blockofwood said:


> Wasn't sure how to pose in the mirror but here's me shirtless


You're so close to having abs, just cut instead of fucking your body up permanently with surgery abs.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> You said he isn't muscular and looks like a beginner which isn't true lol. Look at his arms and shoulders. Yeah back and chest need work but he clearly is bulking and knows what he's doing



We gotta agree to disagree ??‍♂️


jefferson said:


> You're so close to having abs, just cut instead of fucking your body up permanently with surgery abs.



Yh I agree, maybe Im getting to fired up. But like, surgery is risky bro. And I don't want other people thinking they're gonna follow his lead ya know?


----------



## Evil Genius (Nov 14, 2018)

JFL


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 14, 2018)

Abs are all about low body fat. I don't train my stomach at all but when I get down to 12% BF I have a totally rocking 6 pack. I'm gonna predict that implants will look ridiculous and out of place unless you're 15% or lower.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 14, 2018)

lol autism


----------



## blockofwood (Nov 14, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You look like that and think you're "muscular"... Wtf... Bruh, you're barely a begginer lifter...
> 
> There is nothing wrong with your bodyfat distribution mate, you just have fat all over.
> 
> ...



I don't disagree that I have too much fat on me. A lot of fat came from bulking and wanting to be bigger. I used to weigh about 125-130 lbs and I was scrawny while being defined. I prefer being bigger, though of course I would like to be muscular and 10% BF. Dieting to get those results would be just too rigorous for me. Also I admit I drink more than I need to because I like partying
The surgery while drastic has pretty good results and would give me some more motivation to work even harder in the gym. I work out about 4x a week
As far as gyno, I'm not sure if I have it. But I would like to reduce the fat I have there. It was even naturally big when I was 125 lbs



jefferson said:


> You're so close to having abs, just cut instead of fucking your body up permanently with surgery abs.


Example results of this surgery: 
Would like to get to that level
I'm not too close to getting abs, even if I dropped about 20 lbs I would still not have abs



TaCopineEstMoche said:


> Abs are all about low body fat. I don't train my stomach at all but when I get down to 12% BF I have a totally rocking 6 pack. I'm gonna predict that implants will look ridiculous and out of place unless you're 15% or lower.


Not implants, they chisel out the fat between my abs and even out the distribution so it looks more natural


----------



## SomethingOff (Nov 14, 2018)

What a joke.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 14, 2018)

looks retarded, my 15 yo brother has a better 6 pack than that, and no he's not skinny


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 14, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You look like that and think you're "muscular"... Wtf... Bruh, you're barely a begginer lifter...
> 
> There is nothing wrong with your bodyfat distribution mate, you just have fat all over.
> 
> ...



Big talk coming from a guy who uses steroids. He looks pretty muscular, his arms for instance are good; he's got a good frame as well.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 14, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Big talk coming from a guy who uses steroids. He looks pretty muscular, his arms for instance are good; he's got a good frame as well.



He has a good bidletoid, but wide waist lol. 

I'd rather use steroids than get surgery. 

And yh, I admit im being to hard. Surgey can defo help a man ascend, but when people like him get dumb surgerys like this, or surgerys like @Unwanted 's limb lengthening, it pisses me off. 

You have no idea how dangerous any surgery is, and how many people get fucked for life in surgerys everyday.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 14, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> He has a good bidletoid, but wide waist lol.
> 
> I'd rather use steroids than get surgery.
> 
> ...



Trust me bro, I am against surgery myself, as a matter of fact, I am against anything that alters your body. I could ascend if I got a nose job, but I don't want anyone cutting into my face. If it's achievable naturally, then one should go that road instead of surgery. I wouldn't even recommend surgery to anyone since I'd be a hypocrite considering I won't get it myself.


----------



## blockofwood (Nov 14, 2018)

I've had a bunch of surgeries in my life (niche ones, Lasik being one of them). I'm also doing this outside of the U.S. even though I live here

After I have this surgery done in the same country, I'm going to also head to another clinic and get some fillers in my tear troughs. Possibly do eyebrow transplants as well but not 100% sold on them yet


----------



## Madness (Nov 14, 2018)

Jeebus this is so dumb


----------



## AspiringChad (Nov 14, 2018)

I recommend you take a dexa scan or idk what that precisely tells you your body fat percentage and where it’s distributed. If all your fat is in the abdominal region and you’re in the 8-10% range than I understand and approve of the procedure. If not try cutting to that range and see what happens.


----------



## blockofwood (Dec 5, 2018)

I've done the deal and gotten the surgery today. Currently sitting in a hospital bed
Already thinking about the next maxxing I'm gonna get (nose and tear trough fillers)


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 5, 2018)

you disgust me


----------



## GoonCel (Dec 5, 2018)

steroid workout>surgery


----------



## mojopin (Dec 5, 2018)

What a disgusting waste of money. You're not a Ken doll.


----------



## blockofwood (Dec 5, 2018)

Eh, I'm happy that the surgery's helping me get the body I'm looking for
Surgery went well but lots of soreness right now, should get better after a couple more days


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 5, 2018)

Just get them naturally. They're already somewhat noticeable so just work on them more and you'll see results.


blockofwood said:


> Eh, I'm happy that the surgery's helping me get the body I'm looking for
> Surgery went well but lots of soreness right now, should get better after a couple more days


Oh shit you already did it well its too late now


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 5, 2018)

lol OP it wonder help your face
dafuq OP really did get abs surgery. i thought he trollmaxed... why in the world do it instead of going to gym and getting abs lol


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 5, 2018)

I'd save that money for skincare / facial aesthetics.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 5, 2018)

blockofwood said:


> Eh, I'm happy that the surgery's helping me get the body I'm looking for
> Surgery went well but lots of soreness right now, should get better after a couple more days



How much did it cost you? 

Will you show us before and after pics?


----------



## blockofwood (Dec 5, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> How much did it cost you?
> 
> Will you show us before and after pics?


Will show pics as soon as results are fully formed. Think anywhere between 2-3 months but the surgeon said I already have good results underneath all my compression garments
Surgery cost around 6K in Mexico (compared to 17K+ in US). Extra costs are staying here for 2 weeks and medications but still way cheaper overall



Lifewasted said:


> I'd save that money for skincare / facial aesthetics.


Luckily I have enough cash and good salary to do more procedures


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 5, 2018)

blockofwood said:


> Will show pics as soon as results are fully formed. Think anywhere between 2-3 months but the surgeon said I already have good results underneath all my compression garments
> Surgery cost around 6K in Mexico (compared to 17K+ in US). Extra costs are staying here for 2 weeks and medications but still way cheaper overall
> 
> 
> Luckily I have enough cash and good salary to do more procedures



So around $10,000 at the HIGH end. 

Do you know how many steroid cycles that could have got you? Or Pharma HGH...


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 5, 2018)

Veganist said:


> LOL
> View attachment 3799


I just got a sixpack from laughing my ass off.


----------

